# IQ Retinal Lock sights



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Anyone using these and have positive or negative feedback?

http://www.iqbowsights.com/


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Saw one the other day and thought it was good idea..


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep me too.
Curious if anyone has actually used one.



sbooy42 said:


> Saw one the other day and thought it was good idea..


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Looks good, but for $200.00 I think I'll pass.
See the add on the Outdoor Channel all the time. 
<----<<<


----------

